# tipping on Canadian



## tricia (Jul 29, 2013)

What's customary? Similar to Amtrak long distance trains, where it's optional but generally expected to tip one's sleeping car attendant and waiters in the dining car? If so, how much is typical per night and per meal?

Sorry if this has already been covered in another thread on this forum--if so, might someone point me to it?

Thanks. We're booked in a two-person cabin from Vancouver to Jasper, then Jasper to Winnipeg, in a few weeks--first time on VIA Rail, and VERY much looking forward to it!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 29, 2013)

:hi: Nice trip! You will have two different Crews, one between Vancouver and Jasper (I take it ya'll are spending some time in Jasper) and another on the next Train between Jasper and Winnipeg!(As you know the Canadian only runs three times a week) So you should tip the SCA, Diner Waiter and Park Car Attendant on each train just like on Amtrak(the food is Much Better and the Service is first rate also!  ) If you were going past Winnipeg there is a Crew Change there also, so you would have new OBS from Winnipeg to Toronto!


----------



## AG1 (Jul 29, 2013)

The VIA website has a "tip" listed about tipping . Basically, you can tip if you want to. Bag porters get a dollar a bag service charge.


----------



## jimhudson (Jul 29, 2013)

RRRick said:


> The VIA website has a "tip" listed about tipping . Basically, you can tip if you want to. Bag porters get a dollar a bag service charge.


This might be the "Official" VIA policy but IME the Red Caps (Porter is an old fashioned, seldom used word now-a-days)in Canada will tell you what the customary charge is for carrying Bags and it's more than a Dollar! (Called a Loonie in Canada!)


----------



## AG1 (Jul 29, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> RRRick said:
> 
> 
> > The VIA website has a "tip" listed about tipping . Basically, you can tip if you want to. Bag porters(handlers) get a dollar a bag service charge.
> ...


VIA uses the word "Porter". That is why I used it in a discussion about VIA. I would have never used that word otherwise.


----------



## TVRM610 (Jul 29, 2013)

tricia said:


> What's customary? Similar to Amtrak long distance trains, where it's optional but generally expected to tip one's sleeping car attendant and waiters in the dining car? If so, how much is typical per night and per meal?
> Sorry if this has already been covered in another thread on this forum--if so, might someone point me to it?
> 
> Thanks. We're booked in a two-person cabin from Vancouver to Jasper, then Jasper to Winnipeg, in a few weeks--first time on VIA Rail, and VERY much looking forward to it!


I've ridden the Canadian as well.. you will love the dome cars!

In case you haven't travelled much in Canada, Canada uses $1 and $2 coins (the looney and the tooney "" ) and that is generally what you see left in the dining car, especially for Breakfast and lunch.

The Park Car attendant will expect a tip as well as Jim mentioned. If you buy drinks from him.. you can just tip him then and I would think that would be adequate, but since I never bought anything (but certainly partook in the freebies) I tipped him $10 at the end of the trip.


----------



## FriskyFL (Aug 1, 2013)

Q: What's the difference between a Canadian and a canoe?

A: A canoe tips.


----------



## chakk (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey porter! Hey porter!
Please get my

bags for me.
I need nobody to tell me now
that we're in Tennessee.


----------



## tricia (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks, all, for the advice (and the Johnny Cash quote, too!)

sounds like both the occasions for tipping (baggage handling, meals, sleeping car and buying drinks) as well as the typical amounts are similar to what I'm used to from Amtrak long distance. Nice to have this sorted out ahead of time.

Leaving in about 2 weeks and very excited.


----------

